

How Making Money Online Lost Me to Gambling - MatCarpenter
http://www.sofamoolah.com/personal/how-making-money-online-lost-me-to-gambling/

======
Zingthing34
I just wanted to say that I am following you on twitter, and visit your web
site on a regular basis. I am sure you have what it takes to make a million,
and I will just sit here (in the UK) watching you do it ... and try to analyze
how. Full of admiration, particularly for your earlier venture into marketing.
I have to say I considered doing the same thing about a year ago when I was
made redundant and researched some of the Chinese suppliers. I lacked what you
had, and that was courage. Good luck Mat.

------
m311ton
With all the make-money-online blogs and programs out there, it is good to see
someone taking a little time to also highlight the temptations and challenges
that you'll face. I'm afraid the 4-Hour Workweek mentality has been
sensationalized a bit too far and this is a good reminder that there are pros
and cons to whatever you do and however you do it.

------
gallerytungsten
Sometimes it's necessary to learn lessons that cost real money. A few five-
figure lessons are a serious wake-up call. If you're paying attention, you
learn not to do that again.

~~~
MatCarpenter
Completely agree.

